# Solved: TP-Link TL-WR642G cannot connect to the internet



## psx0529 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey all. First time posting on this forum. Just found it through Google =)

I have been having problems with my TP-Link router for two days now. I cannot connect to the internet via the router.

Please bear in mind that I've been able to connect to the internet using this router since September of last year (2008) and that I've only encountered this problem once before. I was happily using the internet in my room two days ago and now I'm plugged directly to the modem (obviously, it works since I am posting here now).

- My provider is PLDT myDSL (Philippines). I have an ancient ancient modem (it's around 5 and a half years old...it's the modem that was given to us when we got our PLDT myDSL subscription in 2003. The brand of the modem is Nokia). This modem is not a router at all. It's just a modem.
- I connect via PPPoE. In WIndows XP you have to set it up as a PPPoE and it sort of dials-up like a dial-up.
- I have a TP-Link TL-WR642G wireless router.

-The first thing I did was turn off both the modem and the router to see if there was just something wrong. After having turned both back on again, it still doesn't work.
- I connected my PC directly to the modem and tried it and the internet works. I looked around on the net and tried various ways to solve the problem. I changed the LAN address to 192.168.2.1 instead of 192.168.1.1 since apparently this is the IP address that the modem uses and that this can be a cause for a conflict. However, I thought that since my modem does not have a sort of built in router feature, this doesn't really matter. I changed it and it still doesn't work.

- I've also done a hard reset on the modem the first time this problem occurred. This actually solved the problem last time but now it doesn't solve the problem anymore.

- I've also checked out the FAQ that's provided on the website but nothing seems to work (it suggests changing the connection type to Dynamic IP but I cannot change my WAN type to Dynamic since my provider uses PPPoE). 

- I can get an IP address and the DNS servers when I connect the computer directly to the router (when I do ipconfig /all), but I don't get anything when connected to the router.
- Also, I even tried adding the DNS servers to the router's connection settings, but it still doesn't work.
- I have also downgraded and upgraded the firmware, to no avail.

What can I do? It just stopped working one day...I really don't get it. Might it be a factory defect?

Sorry for the long post.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the modem works, and the router doesn't, so my advice is to start by a fresh configuration of the router. Since you use PPPoE, you'll have to configure the WAN parameters in the router after the factory reset in the procedure below.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## psx0529 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi. Thanks for the response. Well here's what I got after I hard reset my modem to factory default settings, rebooted everything in the order you specified, then put in all the pertinent ISP settings for PPPoE.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andre-27df06721
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-BB-E0-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 20, 2009 8:12:44 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 20, 2009 10:12:44 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>PING 192.168.2.100

Pinging 192.168.2.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>PING 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, this appears to indicate you have no connection to the modem from the router. If you're SURE the PPPoE settings in the WAN configuration of the router are correct, the router may have died. Did you try a different cable between the modem and router?


Can we see an IPCONFIG when connected directly to the modem?


----------



## psx0529 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey there. Ok, will try to get a different cable and try that out and I'll get back to you.

For now, here's the IPCONFIG when I connect the modem directly to the computer:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andre Confiado>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andre-27df06721
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-BB-E0-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.110.75
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter PLDT myDSL:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 58.69.195.40
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 58.69.195.40
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 58.69.254.141
58.69.254.142
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## psx0529 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, ok. I have connected the router to the modem and my computer with different cables and it still doesn't work. So I'm assuming that the router died? How can a router, well, "die?" Should I have it replaced then or something?

Thanks.

Edit: well it did seem that it was the router, because I managed to get another one (a Linksys one), and now my internet works through this "new" router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Routers and modems die all the time, I've experienced it right here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## psx0529 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the help! =)


----------

